# quarantine tank?



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I currently had a 10g starter community tank with only two Goldstein bar plate fish right now. When we get ready to add more fish and plants to the tank, do they first _need_ to do a stint in a qt tank? And if so, will a 2.5g be big enough?
Thanks.


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

QT tanks are like gold for new additions. It's alright if they're a bit smaller gallon-wise, since you should be keeping a close eye on the fish and sometimes that can be hard to do when they get into a bigger tank. I do 50% daily water changes for my QT tank when it is in use, unless I'm medicating for illness and need to follow a different plan. 

As for plants, it is VERY important to QT in a separate container (does not have to be a tank). Some people soak plants in saltwater overnight, rinse them off in the morning, and then add them to the tank. Some use chemicals. This is to try and remove/kill off pesky pests/snail eggs. No one wants a snail explosion. Trimming and pruning your plants before adding them to the tank also gives you a bit of extra time to really see if there are any stragglers.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

It's always a good idea to QT. Fish might look healthy but develop something later that could kill off your whole tank - then you'll be kicking yourself. As for size, it depends on what you are stocking, as you'll need to do a min of 2 weeks QT. 2.5 ain't bad, but it also depends on shape, long over tall preferred.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Ill be stocking more platys, neons and a clown pleco down the road (after algae growth). So a 2.5 should be fine for them. How long do I qt them, a few weeks?

And for plants, is it aquarium salt that I soak them in or just plain salt? I have a thing of aquarium salt from when I had my beta, but never used it (he died before I got home with it). Should I use that in either my at or regular tank?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I STRONGLY recommend quarantining any new aquatic animals (snails, shrimp, and fish) for 2-3 weeks before introducing them to an established tank with others. You never know what they might bring in with them.. some can carry diseases that will kill off the whole tank before you can fix it (had this happen to me.. got a quarantine tank after that). 21 days is enough time t show signs of most diseases, but it can be as little as day or two depending on what it is and how long its been incubating/growing in the new inhabitant.
Columnaris is a nasty disease that I think is what whipped out my one community tank when I introduced new otos (I'd just moved the same # of otos from this tank to another that day.. it was not a filter/mini cycle issue).. the new and old fish were all dead within a week... Columnars is a nasty disease in that it can survive in a tank without a host (no fish) for 21-30 days.. so I had to wait over a month before trying to re-stock the tank to be safe.

As for a quarantine tank size, you should have a cycled filter and heater.. depending on what fish and how many will dictate minimum qt tank size.. but I prefer 10g as a minimum even for just one small fish, as it will take longer for nitrates to rise. Or if you don't have a properly cycled filter dedicated to the qt tank, the extra water volume will dilute ammonia so the fish can survive the 1-2 days between water changes... but that's just my opinion.


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

ellekay said:


> Ill be stocking more platys, neons and a clown pleco down the road (after algae growth). So a 2.5 should be fine for them. How long do I qt them, a few weeks?
> 
> And for plants, is it aquarium salt that I soak them in or just plain salt? I have a thing of aquarium salt from when I had my beta, but never used it (he died before I got home with it). Should I use that in either my at or regular tank?


Here's a good step by step for plants: http://www.ehow.com/how_6363095_soak-aquarium-plants-snails.html


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks so much kr1st3n! That's really helpful!


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Tress the one I'm looking at is more long than tall. Might even do a 5g. Just need to find a place I can put it that the toddler won't try to mess with it.


----------

